# Star Pegasus - photo



## tdg1943

I am doing a short presentation to a U3A group and need a photo of Star Offshore Services' Stat Pegasus around 1985 (ish) when she had been converted to a well stimulation vessel for Haliburton. 
Can anyone please help?


----------



## Bootsmann

She is multiple here:





Search Results for IMO: 7502954


Photo Gallery with search results for IMO: 7502954




www.shipspotting.com


----------

